# Stupid lake effect snow!



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Obviously I am kidding about it being stupid but yep lots of lake effect on the western end of the UP this year. Seems like ever morning I have to shovel lately. 

Just thought I would give a report and do some shameless plugs for the resort. We cut our rates this year to be the lowest on Lake Gogebic. Cabins are still very nice and clean just cost less because of the current economy and we are running weekly rates as well this winter. So if your looking to come to the UP and want to drive a little farther and get away from the crowds come on over. 

Tell Laura or myself that your from Michigan Sportsman and we can even cut the rates a bit more. If you want to come this weekend I can make a really good deal right now more of them are empty!


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Brandon, are you located next to any nightlife over there? Passed through the hoop and holler every year, just curious. We like to have a little dinner and drink option at the end of our rides as we don't party very hearty during................


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2010)

boo


----------

